# Turbonator??



## patsgto06 (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this? I had a friend recommend I get one. Says it's easy and worls. he said it did more for his gas mileage than his performance but that he could see/feel the difference. Thoughts?


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Turbo NOTER*

Hope this helps you. http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7714


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Get one of those electric supercharges, also. :lol: I've seen gizmos that bolt into the muffler tip to make it sound like a turbo. You'd be good to go!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Put a vaccum cleaner fan on your intake!:rofl: I hang out with some idiots.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

DISCLAIMER 
TURBONATOR.COM, INC. RESPECTS THE PRIVACY OF ITS VISITORS AND CLIENTS. TURBONATOR.COM, INC. USES FEEDBACK RECEIVED BY OUR WEB SITE AND REVIEWED BY THE APPROPRIATE MANAGERS FOR FOLLOW-UP AND RESPONSE. TURBONATOR.COM, INC. DOES NOT SELL, LEASE OR SHARE ANY INFORMATION OR DATA THAT IT RECEIVES THROUGH ITS WEBSITE WITH ANY OTHER PARTY OR ENTITY. INDIVIDUAL RESULTS WILL VARY. MILEAGE CLAIMS ARE BASED ON THE REPORTS OF CUSTOMERS WHO HAVE EXPERIENCED GAINS IN MPG AFTER INSTALLING TURBONATOR VORTEX GENERATORS IN THEIR VEHICLES. PAST PERFORMANCE IS NOT NECESSARILY INDICATIVE OF FUTURE RESULTS. VARIABLES WHICH MAY IMPACT INDIVIDUAL USER EXPERIENCES INCLUDE, BUT ARE NOT LIMITED TO; VEHICLE MAKE, VEHICLE MODEL, VEHICLE MODEL YEAR, ACCRUED VEHICLE MILEAGE, VEHICLE CONDITION (INCLUDING AGE AND CONDITION OF RELEVANT PARTS AND COMPONENTS), AND TIRE PRESSURE. AFTERMARKET MODIFICATIONS MADE IN CONJUNCTION WITH, BEFORE, OR AFTER THE INSTALLATION OF THE TURBONATOR SUCH AS AFTERMARKET AIR INTAKE SYSTEMS, VARIOUS BRANDS AND TYPES OF AIR FILTERS, AND PRODUCTS WHICH INFLUENCE THE AIR/FUEL MIXTURE INCLUDING PERFORMANCE CHIPS WILL ALSO INFLUENCE FUEL CONSUMPTION. VARIABLES EXTERNAL TO THE VEHICLE ITSELF SUCH AS THE PRIMARY LOCATION OF THE VEHICLE, THE TERRAIN OF SAID LOCATION, AND THE RATIO OF “CITY” OR “STOP AND GO” VERSUS “HIGHWAY” DRIVING REQUIRED WILL INFLUENCE INDIVIDUAL RESULTS. PERSONAL DRIVING HABITS REMAIN A CRITICAL FACTOR IN ACHIEVING OPTIMUM FUEL EFFICIENCY REGARDLESS OF VEHICLE MODIFICATIONS WHICH INCLUDE THE INSTALLATION OF ONE OR MORE TURBONATOR UNITS. ALL ELSE BEING EQUAL, A DRIVER WITH THE PROPENSITY TO ACCELERATE AND DECELERATE QUICKLY WILL NOT ACHIEVE THE SAME LEVEL OF FUEL EFFICIENCY AS A DRIVER MORE INCLINED TO ACCELERATE AND DECELERATE SMOOTHLY AND GRADUALLY. IT IS DUE TO THESE NUMEROUS BUT EXTREMELY IMPORTANT VARIABLES WHICH ARE ALL A PART OF REAL WORLD DRIVING THAT TURBONATOR MAKES AVAILABLE REPORTS FROM ACTUAL CUSTOMERS AS OPPOSED TO MAKING CLAIMS BASED ON STERILE LAB TESTING IN WHICH FEW, IF ANY, OF THE FACTORS THAT INFLUENCE FUEL CONSUMPTION ARE TESTABLE ON A PRACTICABLE LEVEL. CLAIMS RELATING TO HORSEPOWER ARE BASED ON USER FEEDBACK FROM TURBONATOR OWNERS AS WELL AS USERS OF PRODUCTS WITHIN THE TURBONATOR CLASS OF PRODUCTS REFERRED TO HERE AND THROUGHOUT TURBONATOR.COM AS NON-MOVING VORTEX GENERATORS. HORSEPOWER GAINS WILL VARY BASED ON A NUMBER OF FACTORS INCLUDING THE TYPE OF VEHICLE, THE AGE OF THE VEHICLE, AND OTHER AFTERMARKET CHANGES MADE TO THE VEHICLE. NO REPRESENTATION IS BEING MADE THAT ANY PARTICULAR VEHICLE AND DRIVER WILL OR IS LIKELY TO ACHIEVE GAINS IN HORSEPOWER OR FUEL EFFICIENCY SIMILAR TO THOSE REPORTED BY PREVIOUS CUSTOMERS. IN FACT, SUBSEQUENT USERS MAY EXPERIENCE SHARP DIFFERENCES IN THE PERFORMANCE THEY ACHIEVE AS COMPARED TO THOSE RESULTS PREVIOUSLY REPORTED.


----------



## a_mattison (Dec 19, 2006)

patsgto06 said:


> Has anyone heard of this? I had a friend recommend I get one. Says it's easy and worls. he said it did more for his gas mileage than his performance but that he could see/feel the difference. Thoughts?


Your friend is a dumbass and wasted his money if he bought one. 

...... I have some copper wire I will sell him for $100 to wrap around his fuel line to align the fuel thermotrons so that they burn aligned with the cylinder wall and create an extra 40 hp if he wants it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

a_mattison said:


> Your friend is a dumbass and wasted his money if he bought one.
> 
> ...... I have some copper wire I will sell him for $100 to wrap around his fuel line to align the fuel thermotrons so that they burn aligned with the cylinder wall and create an extra 40 hp if he wants it.


It's ALL about the thermotrons.


----------



## a_mattison (Dec 19, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> It's ALL about the thermotrons.


Totally..... I'm going to install a thermotron booster, which elongates the thermotrons and increases the octane of the fuel. 

...Ok...I'm a nerb here, and you never know what kind of dumbasses show up on a forum....so hope you realize I am just being stupid...I'm not really stupid. :cool


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

can you guys help me? My aluminum magnets are out of whack!

lol


----------



## a_mattison (Dec 19, 2006)

Gregscalade said:


> can you guys help me? My aluminum magnets are out of whack!
> 
> lol


Oh...just set them beside a set of brass magnets for a few days and everything will work itself out. 

I'm a big fan of all the crap out there that people buy that doesn't really do s%$t... Like the cell phone antenna booster things. thats a good one.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

a_mattison said:


> Oh...just set them beside a set of brass magnets for a few days and everything will work itself out.
> 
> I'm a big fan of all the crap out there that people buy that doesn't really do s%$t... Like the cell phone antenna booster things. thats a good one.


And if you arder now you get two free cell-phone radiation blockers.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

A 20 dollar value


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, Oh my god are we still talking about stupid ideas dot com. I heard that you can buy a s*** load of those braclets that help your health and fuse them together around your bone stock engine and your car will run 4 second 1/4 miles and you'll never have to change the oil, wax it, detail it and chicks will flock to you like in the axe commercials.:lol:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, well for a limited time I have flux capacitor's available for sale to the public. But wait these are different then the flux capacitor used on Back to the Future, these take you into the future PATENT PENDING. That's right so when you put one of these on you car and get it up to 88 mph you can go into the future so that you win all race's. Order now and I'll throw in a free half ounce of plutonium.... :lol:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I think I'm gonna start collecting all this crap. It should make a pretty good conversation wall at home...

Chris


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i need one of those myself. do they make one for tires? i have a tire consumption problem with my gas consumption problem. i hope with will also improve my poor acceleration problems as well but it doesn't say anything on the smoking and attraction to curbs problem i've been having. think it will help out if i just line the cylinder walls with 8 of these? man i wish gm had made a 4 banger version of this car, think of the speed and the sexy sound of folger's in your ear.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I could use one of those flux capacitors. For some reason each time I call auto zone they look for like ten minutes and can't find one. I broke Doc Brown's and now he is going to kill my ass.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

patsgto06 said:


> Has anyone heard of this? I had a friend recommend I get one. Says it's easy and worls. he said it did more for his gas mileage than his performance but that he could see/feel the difference. Thoughts?


I got a set of self-cleaning mud flaps for $50. How about an exhaust gas recycling kit. Not to go into detail because it's patent pending but get a length of flexible 3" hose that will extend from your exhaust tips to your intake (get the picture). Not only will you get this fine device for just *$19.99 *but you'll be saving the environment everytime you fire your ride up.  PM me for rush delivery.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

hey 6 qts you think this exhaust gas recycler will help out my acceleration problem? i also need something to cut down on the smoking rear end as well. where do i need to send the 19.95? think it will help out my gas mileage as well? seems like i pay as much a month in gas as i do in car payments and tires. well i think the tires have been more than the car payment and gas alone in the few months of ownershipso please rush ship that there exhaust gas recycler if you feel it will help out my acceleration problems. btw i'm thinking of adding some of that NOS stuff that i saw on the movies. anything to help out the accel.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

koman said:


> hey 6 qts you think this exhaust gas recycler will help out my acceleration problem? i also need something to cut down on the smoking rear end as well. where do i need to send the 19.95? think it will help out my gas mileage as well? seems like i pay as much a month in gas as i do in car payments and tires. well i think the tires have been more than the car payment and gas alone in the few months of ownershipso please rush ship that there exhaust gas recycler if you feel it will help out my acceleration problems. btw i'm thinking of adding some of that NOS stuff that i saw on the movies. anything to help out the accel.


The only way it will help with acceleration is you have to buy the speed sensative ceramic coated cutouts for the hose. Those are $129. And to notice that "seat of the pants" power increase, I will through in, for free, a methane sensing anal probe accelerometer (comes with pre-worn underwear with holes strategically place for proper probe insertion). Oh... you also get a case of Preparation H.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

For a very limited time, I have a special shipment of incredible speed equipment, which I have been authorized to sell to the public for low-low prices, WAY too low to be published here! 
For little more than the price of a new muffler, I can send you one of each:
Tornado, Mileage Magnet, Turbonator, Electric Supercharger, Vortex Generator, Fuel line Magnet, Hi-tech Stabilizer, ZOOM Performance Chip, Cyclone-Z Fuel Saver, Turbnado, Vortex Valve, Dynamix Fuel Saver, The Magnetizer, Electronic Engine Ionizer, Air raid spacer, Power Aid Spacer, Intake Twister, Fuel Atomizer, Aqua Tune, Intercooler (Interfooler), Velocity tuner, Flex-Tek, Voltage Stabilizer….and the ever popular.....
1000 Jigawatt Flux Capacitor!!
These aren't the silly little things you see in the back of catalogs, these are the real things! Guaranteed to make your previously unresponsive car responsive again! It'll increase your gas mileage to once unheard of levels! 
Gains of 2070 horsepower and 423 miles per gallon have been witnessed on honda accords and fiat tipos!
But wait...it gets better...for a LIMITED TIME, if you CALL NOW, I will also throw in the amazing leaf blower supercharger kit, as seen on the internet, AT NO EXTRA COST TO YOU! (You only pay shipping and handling).
No, THAT'S NOT ALL...If you call within the next 47 seconds, I will DOUBLE your order! Yes, you heard me right folks, I will send you TWO of everything in the list above, INCLUDING the leaf blower supercharger kit for the same low-low price! 
Never again will such great performance and mileage items be offered together. You can't get this offer in stores, so HURRY...time is limited and so are the available kits!
BUY NOW!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> For a very limited time, I have a special shipment of incredible speed equipment, which I have been authorized to sell to the public for low-low prices, WAY too low to be published here!
> For little more than the price of a new muffler, I can send you one of each:
> Tornado, Mileage Magnet, Turbonator, Electric Supercharger, Vortex Generator, Fuel line Magnet, Hi-tech Stabilizer, ZOOM Performance Chip, Cyclone-Z Fuel Saver, Turbnado, Vortex Valve, Dynamix Fuel Saver, The Magnetizer, Electronic Engine Ionizer, Air raid spacer, Power Aid Spacer, Intake Twister, Fuel Atomizer, Aqua Tune, Intercooler (Interfooler), Velocity tuner, Flex-Tek, Voltage Stabilizer….and the ever popular.....
> 1000 Jigawatt Flux Capacitor!!
> ...


Sounds great! Can I get a box of Oxy Clean with that? :rofl:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

absolutely! It's gonna cost you extra shipping and handling though! :lol:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a used pair of desert boots and a blow up doll for ya SM.:lol:


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

i can see that this forum will be helpful to making good choices for my 66 gto. it's no wonder i don't get any responses to normal questions, not many have anything constructive to say about cars. try a comedy or scarcasm forum!!! need referal to helpful pontiac forum!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

66gto said:


> i can see that this forum will be helpful to making good choices for my 66 gto. it's no wonder i don't get any responses to normal questions, not many have anything constructive to say about cars. try a comedy or scarcasm forum!!! need referal to helpful pontiac forum!


Sorry for my little comedic bit above. This question, and several others very similar have been beaten to death on this forum and other forums as well. These little gizmos like this are just cheap enough to get you to buy them and their advertising is just clever enough to get you to think it works. The real issue I have with the turbonator is that it's something you add between your intake manifold and your filter...which means if it ever breaks up, it's going straight into your cylinders and then you don't have a working engine anymore. It's almost like the people who think these little gadgets up don't bother to think about potential problems with their products. Personally, I believe that putting ANYTHING after your air filter is silly. The filter is there for a reason...to keep JUNK out of your engine and to keep your car running at its best. 

99% of the time, when I reply to a post, I follow the rules and I attempt to help wherever I can...and I think many others here do the same. Occasionally, when a topic gets beaten to death, a little comedic relief is needed to release a bit of frustration. I do apologize if I offended anyone...it was meant to be amusing, not to make someone leave the forum. If you look around the forum, you'll see that nearly every question that's asked is answered, usually immediately. There's a HUGE amount of knowledge here and people share it freely, without expectation of anything in return...there is no greater gift that one can share with another.

I've learned a LOT here, as I'm sure many others have...but it is a bit frustrating having to answer the same thing repeatedly. There are precisely 149 comments and opinions about the TURDonator here on the forum (150 if you count this one). The search button is a great tool and holds answers to virtually any question most people could ever ask, but lots of people occasionally forget to go that route (I'm guilty of that too). I guess we all deal with getting answers in our own way, just as we all GIVE answers in our own way. I'm just glad this resource is here for me to do both.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

o.k.!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

66gto said:


> i can see that this forum will be helpful to making good choices for my 66 gto. it's no wonder i don't get any responses to normal questions, not many have anything constructive to say about cars. try a comedy or scarcasm forum!!! need referal to helpful pontiac forum!


*Trust me, there is not one forum out there where a member doesn't though in a little humor or sarcasm at a thread or two. The intentions are not to insult someone but like baron_iv said sometimes members get tired of trying to answer the same ole questions over and over again about a product that may "seem" useless. And I say "seem" because I've read posts on other forums where someone had actually installed a Tornado (similar to a Turbonator) and saw a 2rwhp gain and an increase in gas mileage by 1 mpg. So yes you will see some type of gains with it but you still have to ask yourself, 1) is it worth the 60 bucks their asking for it and 2) do you feel okay by running it between your air filter and throttle body? Before my supercharger I tried one (Tornado) out myself. I didn't have my car dynoed but I did average around 24 mpg with 365/363 to the wheels. And I've seen others mpgs that were higher and some lower than what I was seeing. So who knows. Maybe I was benefitting from having one. Anyway, don't take the humor too serious. It's all in fun :cheers.*


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

i came to the site looking for answers to a couple of questions, posted them, waited, no answers, i guess i thought coming to a pontiac site i could find immediate help w/ some questions. all i found that day was turbonator talk. i guess it's what people want in the car world.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

i guess i'm into cars more than posting and venting on a computer sreen!!!!!
but i guess i'm doing it now ,aren't i, what a hypocrite i am!!! turbonators for ALL!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

66gto said:


> i came to the site looking for answers to a couple of questions, posted them, waited, no answers, i guess i thought coming to a pontiac site i could find immediate help w/ some questions. all i found that day was turbonator talk. i guess it's what people want in the car world.


Ah, you posted in the classic GTO section! I don't think I've ever even been to that part of the forum! Of course i don't have a classic GTO either. I'd love to have one, but finding one in decent shape, or with a decent price is getting more difficult every day. I'd love to get my hands on a 66-67, slap a fuel injected, supercharged 502 in there with a 6-speed and go around spanking mustangs and ricers all day long (even though I do that quite often with my '05 GTO). 

Anyway, if you look around, you'll find a lot of other stuff here, besides turbonator talk. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread, already in progress. :cool


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

speaking of turbochargers, do you know which unit/type i would order for a 400 in my 66gto! it currently does 472 hp on dyno,rear wheels i'm not sure!! but if a s-charger adds evn 35% that would be nice, in the end i'de like to be around 650 hp and look stock from the outside??i'm redoing my dash,putting in stewart warner gauges and maybe wrapping the dash in black leather,flaming river steering column! hope it turns out good!


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

472hp on the dyno would be at the wheels. So now you have your current benchmark. 35% more than that puts you at 637rwhp, which is not a bad number at all. I say do it, man!


----------

